

Show HN: Kopy.io – paste solution (encryption, clean, syntax highlighting) - philwhln
http://kopy.io/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=21-10-14

======
atmosx
Does this has an API? vim plugin would be nice :-)

~~~
naatan
The API isn't documented yet, but you can infer from the existing tools and
integrations how things work:

[http://kopy.io/about.md](http://kopy.io/about.md)

(scroll down to "Tools & Integrations")

------
naatan
kopy.io developer here, happy to answer questions / listen to ideas if you
have any :)

~~~
fabulist
How many bits of entropy do your keys have?

~~~
naatan
It was set to 32bits but I've since upped it to 80bits.

~~~
fabulist
Cool, thanks. I've found a few minor bugs, should I fill out the support form
on your site to report them?

~~~
naatan
For now you can send them to komodo <at> activestate.com, or use
[http://forum.komodoide.com/](http://forum.komodoide.com/) (whichever you
prefer).

I'll be setting up a github repo for bug reports soon.

~~~
fabulist
Well, thank you very much for a cool app and for fielding my requests :)

~~~
naatan
You're welcome! Glad you like it :)

